# underwater photography



## chris1jacobs (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi all

I bought myself a ikelite housing for my sony rx100. Can anyone tell me where I can buy srobes and other underwater photography equipment. I live in Subic bay but will go diving in Cebu if the weather permits it next weak. I will be in Manila also for a day or 2 from now friday. 

Thank


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

chris1jacobs said:


> Hi all
> 
> I baught myself a ikelite housing for my sony rx100. Can anyone tell me where I can buy srobes and other underwater photography equipment. I live in Subic bay but will go diving in Cebu if the weather permits it next weak. I will be in Manila also for a day or 2 from now friday.
> 
> Thank


Hi Chris,

Manila? You must be lost-Hahaha!! When you get home, I would suggest you go over to 
Bgry Barretto and visit with Johan at his dive shop next to Blue Rock. He or someone there will have an idea I think. Also, on base there on the way to Cubi Point and close to Vasco's Steak House, stop at Broadwater Marine and visit with a Filipino employee there nick-named "Volts" I think he will have ideas too where you can find what you are looking for.
Thats about all the ideas I have and hope you find the equipment.


Gene


----------



## chris1jacobs (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi. Thanks. I fly from work to Manila on friday ther I will spend one night and come home to Subic on Saturday, Sunday take the family (not all) to White rock for the day then Monday or Wednesday go to Cebu for some diving if the weather is not bad. Last year it was raining in Olongapo non stop for my whole time off but I went to Cebu for diving and only had some rain at night.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Ahh okay, Sounds like ya have the trip planned pretty well for some fun. Folks over at White Rock and even at the Ocean Adventure Park or Zoobic should have ideas where to get the equipment.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Chris, there is another shop behind Texas Joe's. I have not been inside yet but from the outside it looked like they might have a lot of stuff. Maybe I will stop in and check today.


----------



## chris1jacobs (Jun 29, 2013)

I never seen that shop before. That will be fantastic thanks. I cant wait to get home.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Chris, I stopped in at that shop and they don't have anything. There is another place down the street and they also do not have anything. Gene mentioned Ocean Adventure and next door at the Camayan Beach Resort hotel they have a dive shop, but I don't think they have much for sale there either.

I believe there are some larger retail stores in Cebu, so you might have better luck there. White Tip has stores in Manila and Cebu, but I don't see any camera lights on their web site.

Store Locations


----------



## chris1jacobs (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi thanks for the trouble. I am sure Camayan and ocean adventures dont have, I take the family there often. I will as the camera shops in the mall. Thanks all.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

You could also ask around the Boardwalk Dive Center. 
My cousin who is a member of the Philippine Navy SWAG Dive Team frequents the place.
Not sure about underwater photography but for Diving that is the place to be


----------

